
Defragmenting the Kernel Development Process - dankohn1
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/799134/a1f0d6b7563e1d5a/
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"The kernel community has a lot of bugs, he began; various subsystems are
often broken for several releases in a row. The community adds new
vulnerabilities to the stable releases far too often. The 4.9 kernel, to take
one example, has had many thousands of fixes backported to it. There are a lot
of kernel forks out there, each of which replicates each bug, so keeping up
with these fixes adds up to a great deal of work for the industry as a whole.
The security of our [Dmitry Vyukov]kernels is "not perfect"; as we fix five
holes, ten more are introduced — on the order of 20,000 bugs per release. We
need to reduce the inflow of bugs into the kernel, he said, in order to get on
top of this problem."

